# Netzwerk verbunden aber freigegebene Ordner werden nicht angezeigt



## Krankes-Kaff (24. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe vor einigen Tagen einen neuen PC gelauft und wollte diesen nun mit meinem altem PC per Netzwerk verbinden.

Einstellungen wie IP-Adresse usw habe ich alle gemacht, bei beiden PC´s wird auch angezeigt, dass eine Netzwerkverbindung besteht.

Nur wenn ich dann auf Netzwerkumgebung klicke sehe ich sort gar nichts!

Einen Ordner habe ich schon frei gegeben aber trotzdem funktioniert es nicht, man sieht unter Netzwerkumgebung einfach nichts.

Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass auf meinem neuem PC automatisch eine Netzwerkbrücke hergestellt wurde?


Ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen!



Vielen Dank schon mal und liebe Grüße


Tim


----------



## Helmut Klein (24. Oktober 2004)

Probier mal im Arbeitsplatz/Explorer folgende Adresse aus:



> \\IP



Für IP die IP des Rechners mit der Freigabe einsetzen, also z.B.:



> \\192.168.0.1



Dann sollten die Freigaben des Rechners erscheinen. Je nach Betriebssystem kann es sein, dass du erst einen Benutzername sowie ein Passwort eingeben musst.


Wie hast du denn die Verbindung zwischen beiden PCs hergestellt? Per Crossoverkabel ohne Switch/Hub?
Können sich die beiden Rechner gegenseitig anpingen?


----------



## Krankes-Kaff (24. Oktober 2004)

Hallo 


habe deinen Vorschlag mal ausprobiert klappt aber leider nicht.
Irgendwie können die beiden PC´s nicht auf einander zugreifen.

Die Verbindung habe ich mit einem Crossoverkabel hergestellt, und bei den Netzwerkverbindungen steht auch, dass sie aktiviert sind, also miteinander verbunden.

Gastkonto ist aktiviert.

Die gleiche Arbeitsgruppe ist es auch!


Allerdings bekomme ich auch die Meldung, wenn ich auf das Feld klicke, wo mir alle PC´s die noch in der Arbeitsgruppe vorhanden sind angeziegt werden, dass ich keinen Zugriff habe.

Ist bei beiden gleich, keiner hat Zugriff auf den anderen PC! :-(


Vielleicht hast du ja eine Idee?


Vielen Dank schon mal!



Liebe Grüße

Tim


----------



## Helmut Klein (24. Oktober 2004)

Welche Betriebssystem laufen auf den Rechnern?
Wie sieht es mit einem Ping aus?

Öffne die Ms-Dos-Eingabeaufforderung und gib folgendes ein:


```
ping IP
```

Das ganze jeweils auf beiden Rechnern und für "IP" die IP des jeweils anderen Rechners einsetzen.

Welche Einstellungen hast du denn gewählt? Also welche IP haben die beiden Rechner und welche Subnetmask?


----------



## Krankes-Kaff (24. Oktober 2004)

Auf den PC´s läuft Windows XP, bei dem einem das Professional und bei dem neuerem das XP Home.

Ping habe ich versucht aber beide Rechner geben die Fehlermeldung aus, dass es nicht gefunden werden kann. :-(

Ich denke es liegt an dem Zugriff, da muss irgendwo was falsch eingstellt sein oder was denkst du?

Der neue PC hat die IP 192.168.0.1    und der alte PC hat die IP 192.168.0.2.

Subnetzmaske ist 255.255.255.0.




Gruß TIm


----------



## Helmut Klein (24. Oktober 2004)

Hast du die internet Firewall von Windows XP  (oder evt. die eines Drittanbieters) auf beiden PCs ausgeschaltet?
Von den Einstellungen her ist eigentlich alles in Ordnung.


----------



## xCondoRx (24. Oktober 2004)

Wird wahrscheinlich ein Firewall Problem sein.. Ich bezweifle auch, dass das Netzwerk korrekt eingerichtet wurde, wegen der Netzwerkbrücke.. Die benutzt man nur um unterschiedliche Netze zu verbinden..


----------

